# SVSound 5.2 S-Series System / AS-EQ1 Giveaway



## Sonnie

*Win a NEW SVSound 5.2 S-Series Speaker System + AS-EQ1 Sub EQ*











*SVSound and Home Theater Shack*... have teamed up to give away this AMAZING state of the art system to one lucky winner.

S-Series STS-02 Tower Speakers
SCS-02(C) Center Speaker
SSS-02 Surround Speakers
TWIN SB12-NSD Subwoofers
AS-EQ1 Sub EQ

*WOW!*

This complete 5.2 S-Series System with the Sub EQ sells for over $3,100 at SVSound.

Read the review of the new S-Series system by Dr. Dennis Doan.

*AWESOME!*
​
*This giveaway is for our currently active members who have been posting regularly and have shown the desire to stick around and help us grow Home Theater Shack.
*


Qualification period is from _*November 10, 2010 through February 10, 2011*_.
*Qualifying members must already be registered and already have 25 posts as of October 31, 2010 to qualify.*
*Exception*: Supporting Members may obtain their 25 posts + the additional required posts during the qualification period provided you donated prior to November 7, 2010.
You MUST have been active and have posted between August 1, 2010 and October 31, 2010.
*Exception*: Not Required for Supporting Members who donated prior to November 7, 2010.
You MUST have an additional 10 posts from November 10 to November 30, 2010.
You MUST have an additional 10 posts from December 1 to December 31, 2010.
You MUST have an additional 10 posts from January 1 to January 31, 2011.
No Post Padding!
Your audio/video equipment must be listed in our Home Theater Equipment forum.
Tell us that you are qualified and would like to be entered into the giveaway using the SVSound 5.2 S-Series System / AS-EQ1 Giveaway Qualification Thread. 

**** Qualification cannot be fully obtained until January 1, 2011 because you have to have 10 posts in January 2011.*

*IMPORTANT NOTE*: IF YOU DID NOT MAKE A POST BETWEEN AUGUST 1, 2010 and OCTOBER 31, 2010 and DO NOT ALREADY HAVE 25 POSTS AS OF 10/31/2010, YOU *WILL NOT* QUALIFY FOR THIS GIVEAWAY, UNLESS YOU ARE A SUPPORTING MEMBER WHO DONATED PRIOR TO NOVEMBER 7, 2010!


The winner must be willing to post a user review here at Home Theater Shack within 60 days of receiving the products.

A random drawing will be held the week after February 10, 2011 from the qualified entries.

SHIPPING: These products will ONLY be shipped to a CONUS address due to the size and weight.

_Qualifications are subject to amendment with notice posted here._


Best of luck... :T


*******************************************
*SPECIAL ANNOUNCEMENT*​
As is common... many times members contemplating the purchase of products being given away, may decide to hold off on their purchase in hopes of winning the giveaway. SVSound wants you to know there is no reason to wait... it's the holidays and who wants to wait until February? If you purchase one of the giveaway products during the qualification period and you end up winning, SVSound will refund your full purchase price. Now that's a deal!

*******************************************​

Not able to qualify because you don't have the minimum required posts? Well this ain't our first rodeo when it comes to giveaways... and it certainly won't be our last, Lord willing! Now is the time to start posting and build up your posts count. Visit the forum regularly... be a part of the community and post frequently... help others with a passion we all are here to enjoy! Next time we have a giveaway for our active members with minimum post counts, you'll be ready and won't miss out on the opportunity to win these awesome products. :T


*This is the discussion thread for the giveaway... any comments or questions can be posted below in this thread.*


----------



## 4U2NVME

Another AMAZING give away. Thank you again. Can't wait till January!!!

-NV


----------



## DOMC

anyone want to ship it to me in Australia when I win?


----------



## Wilberfaust

Nice one- I reckon if you work on pre-launch products with manufacturers/dealers, you would make everyone happy-ie, more frequentlyr!


----------



## GuitarCry

This is an amazing offer. I'll start to consider moving to the US


----------



## T.Verhey

*Mr*

I hope to be win this set .i am do it yourself DJ.
BEST REGARDS.


----------



## luka3rd

Great giveaway! Just, I'm not in the US... It would be worth paying shipping by foot for this one!


----------



## recruit

Nice one SVS, great prize give away :T


----------



## Jason1976

Cool giveaway. People won't qualify until January sometime. I just wonder how many people are going to post qualified ahead of time. I bet lots will.


----------



## ratm

, I don't qualify


----------



## GranteedEV

"Wow" :yikes:

I was looking into the AS-EQ1 just the other day and I had to tell myself "no" because of the price.... It's included in this package.... that ain't just a little throw in, it's roughly 1/3rd the cost of the set!

To say this isn't an incredible prize would be an understatement! :clap: Good luck to everyone... especially my self! :R


----------



## lovebohn

I need to get back in my HT room and post on it's REW report.... oh one of these years!


----------



## tcarcio

WOW, Just WOW...............:yikes::yikes: This place is unbeilievable. Good luck to all that Qual......:T


----------



## mechman

ratm said:


> , I don't qualify


There are more giveaways coming in the near future. :T So get to work on it! :bigsmile:


----------



## Andre

Nice one. I qualify please sign me up


----------



## usrsld

I'll be working my way up the posting ladder... Thanks SVS and HT Shack!


----------



## fusionrx

So is there a 'qualifier' tool that we can run against our account and see if we qualify? 

I always wonder if I meet the criteria....

Awesome giveaway by the way!!!!


----------



## 4U2NVME

Andre said:


> Nice one. I qualify please sign me up


There should be a prize give away based on reading and understanding, following directions.
 unless of course we have entered a time warp.:bigsmile:


----------



## mandtra

That would look good in my office


----------



## Sonnie

fusionrx said:


> So is there a 'qualifier' tool that we can run against our account and see if we qualify?
> 
> I always wonder if I meet the criteria....
> 
> Awesome giveaway by the way!!!!


YES... there is a qualifier tool indeed... your brain! :whistling:

I will do the thinking for you on this occasion... but you will need to think along with me... :T

You won't completely meet it yet because you can't get the 10 posts for November, December and January until November 10th, December 1st and January 1st respectively. However, you are qualified to qualify because you already have 25 posts and you have posted since August 1 and October 31, 2010.

I did not check to see if you have your equipment listed appropriately. :huh:

Use the list of qualifications as a checklist... and don't make it complicated... it is truly simple if you take the time to read it. :bigsmile:


----------



## Gregr

I can't believe it, I think I qualify..., as of today. Now If I continue to get inspired responses to my posts the 10 posts monthly could be easy. Is this a post? Ha! Ha! Ha?! 

Disabled Human services worker, injured building contractor, MHRTII/III w/no memory, unlicensed electrician, Photographer, Lifelong Amateur Audio Explorer w/no budget. Is this where I tell you what I use for Audio gear? 

This looks like much enjoyment in every way. The system and the posts getting there. Do no harm. Sometimes I wonder.

Best Wishes to all and Happy Holidays (Wow a quick year).

Gregr :wave:


----------



## puffinak

Amazing give away. I don't personally quality, but that's okay I'll qualify for one of these giveaways eventually. Good luck to you all, I'm envious. Wow, the AS-EQ1 is something else, I've wanted to check out. 

Are the subs the new SB with the Sledge Amp?

Good luck to you guys who qualify.


----------



## Kenneth R.

very cool. look forward to next year when I qualify.


----------



## TypeA

Very cool Sonny, I especially like this, "If you purchase one of the giveaway products during the qualification period and you end up winning, SVSound will refund your full purchase price."


----------



## sub_crazy

The giveaway's on this site are outstanding.

Thank you so much for making the shack better and better all the time.


----------



## Sonnie

Gregr said:


> I can't believe it, I think I qualify..., as of today. Now If I continue to get inspired responses to my posts the 10 posts monthly could be easy. Is this a post? Ha! Ha! Ha?!


You are qualified to qualify, but you will need more than the 10 posts per month to finish qualifying... :nerd:


----------



## q2bon2b

How about whoever said they are qualified before Jan 2010 get disqualified:devil: J/K.

There're probably more of these pre-Jan "I am qualified" posts to come. How about a guessitmate on the number?

I will start off: 25 by end of Dec.:innocent::dontknow::yikes:


And thanks to HTS for another great drawing! Best Home Theater Shack in the world!:clap:


----------



## Gregr

10 per month plus the additional 25 yeah I get it. However as of this date I can honestly say I do qualify. Now if I can only maintain this standing and make the additional numbers in a timely manner I will maintain my qualified status. 

I guess I understand why Sonnie it appears you have several shadows. It sure looks interesting following you around. I understand I am not qualified for the drawing today but I believe I am qualified to move forward to the next phase. I believe I only said (last post) I meet qualifications as of this date (in this sense I am qualified to move forward at this time). I was thoroughly surprised because to receive the email "I never win anything". My last win was @ The State Theater when I was 6yrs and won a "Double pistol holster set" Wow!
Just meeting qualifications to date (at this time) was a win of sorts.

Gregr


----------



## Sonnie

Would we call it the qualified to get qualified caveat, maybe?

I never win anything either... it just gets given to me and I have to give it away. :dontknow:


----------



## Emuc64

We seem to be getting caught up on the semantics (happens to me at work all the time ). 

How about those who have met the qualifications thus far are pre-qualified. "Thus far" means meeting all of the qualifications that one is able to achieve at the moment in time, but not all since January 2011 hasn't come yet. Meaning pre-qualification is a moving target until January when ALL of the criteria can be met.

Then those who meet ALL of the criteria on January 2011 are then qualified.:T

:whew: Clear, like mud?


----------



## TypeA

Gregr said:


> I was thoroughly surprised because to receive the email "I never win anything". My last win was @ The State Theater when I was 6yrs and won a "Double pistol holster set" Wow!
> Just meeting qualifications to date (at this time) was a win of sorts.
> 
> Gregr


Only thing I ever won was 'a women's hand in marriage', _still_ trying to pay off _that_ "win":spend:


----------



## engtaz

Sweet, hope to win.


----------



## q2bon2b

Sorry my attempt at Monday gallow humor did not come across well. :innocent:It was not directed at anyone in particular. And it was probably a function of the email notification for the timing of the post, instead of "shadowing." 

How about partially qualified until Jan 2010, as each and everyone of the pre-conditions have to be satisfied to be qualified? :bigsmile: 

Cheers!:T


----------



## angelod307

wow, another nice one for sure. i'm in. thanks guys....


----------



## fitzwaddle

3 and counting :whistling:


----------



## Gregr

I.m getting a head ache. Can I say I just could be qualified at the end of January2011 If I continue to meet requirements (Pre-qualifications). Alright you broke me down. 

Gregr


----------



## Fortin's H.T room

Nice give away,but how do you guys post so much,i ran out of things to say after 50 post.good luck to who ever wins.


----------



## Gregr

Just say something like "I have the best sounding Processor and amp ever made". And I only had to buy a couple of really expensive cables and a pair of fantastic speakers to get this all to sound like you are experiencing the real thing. I am kidding.

Just find somebody to help. But you know that. Even more to the point..., don't you have any questions? I need to take a look at this S Series - Wow this is a really amazing thing..., I mean its not like getting a fountain pen from the Rep.

I came here with questions but I keep answering questions from others trying to help. Whenever you feel like you are running on empty - rest, exercise and nutrition. plenty of these will get you back on track.

Oh yeah..., How do I ask a question that will list in the posts.

Gregr


----------



## Sonnie

Actually what he is admitting to (since he now has 64 posts) is that he didn't say anything in his last 14 posts. :whistling:


----------



## fitzwaddle

Fortin's H.T room said:


> Nice give away,but how do you guys post so much,i ran out of things to say after 50 post.good luck to who ever wins.


Easy peasy, just check new posts or unanswered posts, scan for titles of interest, read, and post if you have something to add.


----------



## sub_crazy

Fortin's H.T room said:


> Nice give away,but how do you guys post so much,i ran out of things to say after 50 post.good luck to who ever wins.


Wow, not like there giving away a tub of Kettle Corn.

This it the Home Theater Shack so ask and answer questions related to the hobby on which you became a member here.

If you just participate and average of 2.5 times a week you qualify, not much to ask for a $3K+ :spend: prize if you ask me:clap:


----------



## nholmes1

Wow amazing give away!


----------



## Binary

Andre said:


> Nice one. I qualify please sign me up


You might actually read the qualifications before you post, you can't qualify till january at the earliest. lol.

I am "pre-qualified" lol!


----------



## tonyvdb

The person who wins this prize is going to have one amazing system! SVS makes some fantastic speaker systems. You would have to spend allot more to equal the 3k that this systems costs.


----------



## Spuddy

Wow, just when I thought you already had the best giveaways.. You beat yourselves! 


Also, just an idea to throw out there- is it possible to make a "pre-qualification" thread, just to make it easier for us to keep track of? We could do something like so:

_"I'm pre-qualified, thanks, good luck to everyone, you rock Sonnie, best giveaways ever, so on so forth

November- 10 posts, check
December- TBA
January- TBA"_

..then the posters can go back and edit their posts each month to update their continuing qualification? This way we can stay in the loop a lot easier, and to further help things go smoothly, mayhaps an email could go out once a month to remind everyone who pre-qualified to check back and keep up to date. I can think of at least one contest I qualified for, but missed out on simply because the one time that I could have entered, I forgot about it despite still actively posting away :sad:

Either way though, thanks a ton for the giveaways- they're the best I've seen!


----------



## Sonnie

I think it might get too confusing.


----------



## Doc

Wow!:T this is yet another amazing giveaway.:clap: Seems like I meet most of the qualifications so far, hopefully will qualify for the final giveaway. Drooling already ... :bigsmile:


----------



## Z71SierraSLT

I'm new to the forum. Nice prizes! How good are these speakers?


----------



## Sonnie

From what I am reading and hearing, the speakers are excellent. We have review coming out today or tomorrow.


----------



## counsil

This would make an awesome second HT... :hsd:


----------



## Gregr

I had not heard of the SVS Manufacturer a short time ago. I did a quick search and found that SVS is manufactured in the USA using some very nice spec's and all top quality materials, cabinets are triple braced, parts are all CNC cut. This is some pretty sophisticated stuff mostly proprietary electronics per their description. The drivers look like very nice speakers well braced cast baskets, rubber surround, these are not toys. 

Whoever wins these will certainly have what he needs to set up a beautiful system for theater and/or music, I think all that is needed is the Processor (or did I see one in the stack) and an Amp. 

Good luck all - don't forget to have some fun on the way..., I forget all the time

Gregr


----------



## fergi

Great idea and an excellent way to encourage participation. I have a SVS PC-12 Ultra and would love to have the S-Series for my den system.


----------



## Gregr

How do you like your SVSound PC-12 Ultra? Is there a noticeable break in period where the speaker is a little boomee...? If your looking to win the set..., the finish on the sub must be nice? I am familiar with the finishing process it is potentially very tough (almost commercial grade) but is this a home out in the open for all to see "Quality"? 

Thanks


----------



## Jason1976

i still need to make my post for the month. I have a bad tooth infection and am in pain. my mouth is all swollen. I went to the ER today and they gave me stronger antibiotics.


----------



## Jason1976

oh i just checked and i do have my ten post in for nov.


----------



## fergi

Gregr said:


> How do you like your SVSound PC-12 Ultra? Is there a noticeable break in period where the speaker is a little boomee...? If your looking to win the set..., the finish on the sub must be nice? I am familiar with the finishing process it is potentially very tough (almost commercial grade) but is this a home out in the open for all to see "Quality"?
> 
> Thanks


The PC-12 Ultra was my first sub and I didn't notice a break-in period. The finish on the sub is very nice with a thick felt-like cover on the sides and a black base with a black grill on top. I display it proudly and get lots of comments.


----------



## jpk

This forum is too good to us! Another great giveaway! :clap:
This would go so well in our living room!
Best of luck to everyone!
JK
P.S. The AS-EQ1 is an awesome piece of equipment!:hsd:


----------



## Jason1976

I'm still working on my 10 post for december. It's such a busy month and I need to make time to get on and post.


----------



## Jason1976

Gregr said:


> I had not heard of the SVS Manufacturer a short time ago. I did a quick search and found that SVS is manufactured in the USA using some very nice spec's and all top quality materials, cabinets are triple braced, parts are all CNC cut. This is some pretty sophisticated stuff mostly proprietary electronics per their description. The drivers look like very nice speakers well braced cast baskets, rubber surround, these are not toys.
> 
> Whoever wins these will certainly have what he needs to set up a beautiful system for theater and/or music, I think all that is needed is the Processor (or did I see one in the stack) and an Amp.
> 
> Good luck all - don't forget to have some fun on the way..., I forget all the time
> 
> Gregr


I had no idea they were that well made. No wonder why they are asking so many post from us. 10 per month for 3 months.


----------



## FlashJim

Awesome giveaway! Now I have to go look at my posts to see if I can qualify.


----------



## Gregr

Well..., it looks as though in ten minutes I will no longer qualify for the SVSound give away unless I write 6 more Posts but it seems everything has slowed to a crawl. 
Gregr


----------



## Jason1976

yahoo its jan. all i need is 10 more post to enter!!!!


----------



## q2bon2b

Jason1976 said:


> yahoo its jan. all i need is 10 more post to enter!!!!


You, me and countless others are in the same HTS boat! Cheers!:clap:


----------



## GranteedEV

Jason1976 said:


> yahoo its jan. all i need is 10 more post to enter!!!!


Wow I totally forgot about this. I think I got 10 posts in december but I'm not sure :blink:


----------



## Jason1976

I just looked and i am quilified! but the tread is still closed for entering the contest. I will be a pain and send sonnie a reminder. time to throw a :hissyfit:


----------



## Gregr

Is there a web page with an/the actual list of HTS Forum members still in the running for the HTS SVSound give-away. I am assuming I am out of the running because I did not get 10 posts for this month the 30 approx for last month do not keep me in the running for qualification for this give-away.
is there a list? :huh: :crying:


----------



## Emuc64

Gregr said:


> Is there a web page with an/the actual list of HTS Forum members still in the running for the HTS SVSound give-away. I am assuming I am out of the running because I did not get 10 posts for this month the 30 approx for last month do not keep me in the running for qualification for this give-away.
> is there a list? :huh: :crying:


Hi Gregr,

I don't think there's a list. You kind of have to keep track yourself. Easiest way to do that is go to your name (top right), click the statistics tab, "find all posts" by you, and then compare with Sonnie's qualification requirements.


Good luck,
H


----------



## Sonnie

Thanks for the reminders guys... the qualification thread is now open!


----------



## Jason1976

*Re: SVSound 5.2 S-Series System / AS-EQ1 Giveaway Qualification Thread*



Gregr said:


> I am Qualified and I would like to be entered into the giveaway.
> 
> Did I word that correctly, come on..., ? I had to of done something wrong. I believed I had missed my 10 posts for December by 3 posts but I forgot I had made
> 
> a "small DONATION"
> 
> donation and so I am covered. WOW! But there must be something else. Come on..., what is it?
> My equipment is listed
> I have 42 posts and 3 threads
> "I DONATED"
> You can tell me..., I am only one. What is one more?
> 
> Well, I have had some fun and I I have picked up a few ideas besides. I hope all of you are enjoying this .5 as much as I have to date. Good luck!
> 
> By the by, I am always willing to let people know about what I see, hear, feel, learn and think and my SVSound review will at least give all of you that much, and the one catch - I need the WIN!
> 
> Thank You
> 
> Greg


as long as the donation was before nov 7th your ok.


----------



## Gregr

*Re: SVSound 5.2 S-Series System / AS-EQ1 Giveaway Qualification Thread*

I remember I got no immediate response (I wrote to a new-comer) to my original thread 10/10 and after looking thru several posts. I decided this was a place worthy of what meager investment I could afford at the time.

I don't mind a little push to improve my listening and writing skills. I got some good old fashioned honesty in the first week. After I gave a small donation I remember Sonnie's post and mention of Nov 7th qualification requirement because I thought, Wow! I could actually get back..., well a few times over my original investment. I had no idea.

If you go to church you've heard the priest talk about giving and receiving. Well its not always this obvious but then again I haven't won anything..., YET! But isn't that the way of it all. There are no free rides. 

Thanks for your post. I feel I am actually in the running. I haven't been this excited since Christmas of ..., I can't remember when..., 

Greg


----------



## Gregr

Just wanted to say thanks for the tips. I got a little distracted for a bit. Now I am back on the ball and I actually do qualify.

Thanks again

Greg


----------



## Gregr

Jason, My apologies for not getting back to you sooner. 
In all honesty I did not know of SVSound but I can't say for sure. SVS does not sound familiar, but I live way up here in Maine. We are the last to know about anything and we are mostly broke so I am on a learning curve again. There are worse places to put yourself. "Learning is Life-Long" right?

Thanks again

Greg


----------



## Jason1976

Only two more days to enter. more people qualifi then i would think would.


----------



## jimmerz

Grrrrrr! I dont qualify either, and after reading the review these sound perfect for my future ht room, not that I would have won...

I just wish I found this forum sooner.


----------



## Jason1976

jimmerz said:


> Grrrrrr! I dont qualify either, and after reading the review these sound perfect for my future ht room, not that I would have won...
> 
> I just wish I found this forum sooner.


Keep an active account and you maybe able to enter the next drawing.


----------



## Jason1976

jimmerz said:


> Grrrrrr! I dont qualify either, and after reading the review these sound perfect for my future ht room, not that I would have won...
> 
> I just wish I found this forum sooner.


Keep an active account and you maybe able to enter the next drawing. Most of the time you have to have at least 25 post made of at least 25 words or so just to be able to enter most.


----------



## jimmerz

No problem. Now that I found the app for my droid, I am reading the forums daily. Learning a lot too.


----------



## Jason1976

jimmerz said:


> No problem. Now that I found the app for my droid, I am reading the forums daily. Learning a lot too.


I put it on my droid too but i was having issues with it crashing. I just had my phone replaced since i was having nothing but issues. I felt like all i was doing was fighting with verizon.


----------



## jimmerz

so far so good. The app will crash occasionally if I click on a link. Other than that it has been a great time killer while my daughter watches Dora or Bubble Guppies, lol.


----------



## Emuc64

Jason1976 said:


> Keep an active account and you maybe able to enter the next drawing. Most of the time you have to have at least 25 post made of at least 25 words or so just to be able to enter most.


Yeah, I noticed the "no padding" rule that was added in. It's a good rule since we all want the forum to be populated with meaningful messages. The rule change itself is all good since there was a little note in the rules stating that things could change. :T

Hopefully, it doesn't count for past posts for this contest. (e.g. If the change wasn't until Dec, a poster only had the minimum 10 posts, and of them one had a less than 25 word post in Nov) Cuz uh, maybe I did qualify at one point and maybe I now don't? (been too scared to look :rolleyesno


----------



## Sonnie

Post padding is against our Forum Rules unless in the Testing forum.

*Post padding is not allowed except in the post padding thread and then only for the purpose of getting your minimum five posts requirement.*

I believe it was already included, but we moved it to be more prominent since we noticed a few people just padding their posts to get posts and maybe did not read the qualifications. If it were added, it would merely be for clarification anyway, since as stated above, it has been against our rules since day one. :nerd:


----------



## Gregr

Sonnie

I do apologize for..., I just got a flash message from you reminding me of "PADDING". I am hoping this is a general reminder to everybody and that I was not singled out. For awhile there I actually felt useful almost like I was contributing. As a carpenter I used to get that alot as a social worker that never happened. I was liking it. Anyway I don't know what I am padding for is there another giveaway I am not aware of somewhere. 

Besides, If I were padding I would not be writing 300-500 word essays.

Would you please let me know whats what???


----------



## Sonnie

I am not sure what you are referring to. I have not sent any flash messages to anyone.

It is very obvious that 300-500 essays would not be padding. 

It is far too late to do anything about at this point for this contest, but padding is where you pad your post count with single word or short phrase comments. Generally we say less than twenty-five words should be sufficient to cover you on the contest, but we do not use a calculator. It is not difficult to tell when someone is post padding... it is rather obvious.

Haven't I already covered this with you? :dontknow:


----------



## Gregr

My memory has been a challenge for me lately. If we spoke about this in Nov-Dec. I may not have given it much thought with everything else I was learning..., this HTS site is a maze of threads and specialty forums, well I don't need to remind you.

I've read the rules several times and remember Padding is not accepted at HTS but thats something I just would not waste any time on. It is childish and petty and I would certainly not knowingly put myself in that situation, but at the same time if I do write something less than 25 words it is because its all I felt was needed. But less than 25 words is probably just an "at a boy" type comment anyway and should not be counted as a real contribution.

If you would like for me to explain how I got your message about padding and when I logged back in I could not find it along with other curious circumstances ..., it all looked like a personal reminder.

Greg


----------



## Sonnie

I assure you it was not pointing fingers. :T


----------



## TypeA

So when's the drawing? :foottap: Huh Huh Huh? :rofl:


----------



## Emuc64

Sonnie said:


> Post padding is against our Forum Rules unless in the Testing forum.
> 
> *Post padding is not allowed except in the post padding thread and then only for the purpose of getting your minimum five posts requirement.*
> 
> I believe it was already included, but we moved it to be more prominent since we noticed a few people just padding their posts to get posts and maybe did not read the qualifications. If it were added, it would merely be for clarification anyway, since as stated above, it has been against our rules since day one. :nerd:


Sonnie, you're absolutely right and contributing (something with substance as Gregr noted) is the ultimate goal to nurture the forum. Treats like the giveaways are an extra special bonus for devoted members.:T

Maybe an yearly reminder to read the rules, (optional?) for folks like me with memory ... uh issues... would be helpful. I'd remind myself about reading the rules annually, but sometimes I forget.  Of course I don't know the level of effort in implementing something like that, just a thought that there's a lot of us who need refreshers now and then.


----------



## grn1969c10

> So when's the drawing? Huh Huh Huh?



Now, now... Don't be in such haste to congratulate me. I didn't win the Oppo Blu-ray player, the Emotiva amp, the Axiom speakers, the Apple TV, (or the 2011 Ford Mustang from another site,) so I would like to take my time and enjoy this win. Congratulations may be extended for up to 60 days or whenever I post a full review, whichever comes first! :daydream:

Matt


----------



## Jason1976

i have enough post already but let me make a pad. Pad pad pad pad. lol. Ok I really wont pad. I can't wait to see who wins. I have my fingers crossed. This system is making me drool. I wish everyone who entered good luck.


----------



## Jason1976

Oh i just looked and only 18 people look to be qaulified. The list was larger but i am guessing some people have been removed for not being qualified. I guess it doesn't take long to put 18 names into a hat and have someone pull a name out.( if thats how they do it. ) I am sure we will see who wins soon. It most likely took longer to look and find out who all was qualified.


----------



## Sonnie

Nope... we use a computerized random number generator with each entry assigned a specific number.


Hey... someone did say the rules could change, right? I think I should change the rules to NOT give away the system and have them send it to me instead. Beautimous idea... onder:


----------



## grn1969c10

I didn't do very well in statistics. I do hope if you run your program a thousand times with limits of 1 through 18 and graph the output, you don't get a bell curve centered around 9.5. Being entry number 18... :sweat: I'm just sayin...:doh:


----------



## Jason1976

Sonnie said:


> Nope... we use a computerized random number generator with each entry assigned a specific number.
> 
> 
> Hey... someone did say the rules could change, right? I think I should change the rules to NOT give away the system and have them send it to me instead. Beautimous idea... onder:


:scratch: good idea for you but not for us. :rofl: i would have to have a :hissyfit:


----------



## Gregr

There is a good reminder about padding in the Giveaway qualification statement. But I wonder who reads all of that, I know I did because everything I have read here has been important. I don't want to assume anything in my life..., I would rather understand. I do forget stuff but it is not in my nature to be petty and I believe for the most part here I see that people who care enough about others to reach out to help a fellow traveler simply is not the type to undermine anything like a "Giveaway". I believe when the men and women here wish people "Good Luck" they really mean it. I don't want to start profiling a personality type that might consciously scheme to win at any cost or simply would do whatever it takes to win without giving a thought about any body else. I will say this sociopathic personality disorder is not born, they are created..., and I believe simply, we all want to be happy. Some people just need a little extra help getting there without hurting anybody else. 

Anyway, I think Emu had it right about this memory thing..., I explain it this way: "I don't forget stuff - I just don't think to remember.

I'm sitting here and between lines I am imagining where I am going to put my new speakers..., its going to be great. Matched speakers all around WOW! what a concept. I can't wait.

I hope you all get one of these too. Best of luck to all..., Don't forget to have some fun!

Greg


----------



## Jason1976

Gregr said:


> There is a good reminder about padding in the Giveaway qualification statement. But I wonder who reads all of that, I know I did because everything I have read here has been important. I don't want to assume anything in my life..., I would rather understand. I do forget stuff but it is not in my nature to be petty and I believe for the most part here I see that people who care enough about others to reach out to help a fellow traveler simply is not the type to undermine anything like a "Giveaway". I believe when the men and women here wish people "Good Luck" they really mean it. I don't want to start profiling a personality type that might consciously scheme to win at any cost or simply would do whatever it takes to win without giving a thought about any body else. I will say this sociopathic personality disorder is not born, they are created..., and I believe simply, we all want to be happy. Some people just need a little extra help getting there without hurting anybody else.
> 
> Anyway, I think Emu had it right about this memory thing..., I explain it this way: "I don't forget stuff - I just don't think to remember.
> 
> I'm sitting here and between lines I am imagining where I am going to put my new speakers..., its going to be great. Matched speakers all around WOW! what a concept. I can't wait.
> 
> I hope you all get one of these too. Best of luck to all..., Don't forget to have some fun!
> 
> Greg


addle: What you talking about! They are mine. LOL :rofl: My stuff is so far from matching right now. Most of it is used items I picked up cheap. My only issue is I dont have a 7.2 channel receiver. If i win this will cost me money. I have two 5.1 channel receivers. One in the bedroom and one in the livingroom. I was just looking at 7.1 and 7.2 channel receivers on ebay. I am not bidding yet. I know not to counting my chickens before they hatch. If i buy one I won't win the speakers.


----------



## Gregr

:heehee: You know I can't respond to that without jinxing my chances..., Oh what the hell. You did help clarify a few things. I thought the EQ was also a sub amp/crossover etc ..., Oops! I didn't even check. But now that I have that straight my image is even clearer. My 7.1 will deliver the goods. Now lets see..., :innocent:

I am begining to wonder who..., and when????

Greg


----------



## sub_crazy

Gregr said:


> Well..., it looks as though in ten minutes I will no longer qualify for the SVSound give away unless I write 6 more Posts but it seems everything has slowed to a crawl.
> Gregr


So, did you actually make it?


----------



## Jason1976

I'm sure you know Sonnie has to beta test the speakers for a few years before you receive them or until he gets the newer better ones to beta test! Only after that time they will ship to you. As long as his dog isn't lifing his leg on the subs you should receive them in good working order. :thud:


----------



## Gregr

I had made a small donation a few days after getting here 11/4/10. I had to read the rules about 40 times to finally figure out (earlier this month) I am qualified. Unless your going to tell me I still need posts for every month. Because lately it seems to read differently to me again. I'll know for sure after I win..., I am qualified.

Greg


----------



## Jason1976

Gregr said:


> I had made a small donation a few days after getting here 11/4/10. I had to read the rules about 40 times to finally figure out (earlier this month) I am qualified. Unless your going to tell me I still need posts for every month. Because lately it seems to read differently to me again. I'll know for sure after I win..., I am qualified.
> 
> Greg


It looks like Greg was the 9th person down on the entry topic. I think some of my post look like padding but I have more then enough post that have more then 25 words in them per month. Way more then 10 per month. I am a forum junkie.


----------



## sub_crazy

Gregr said:


> I had made a small donation a few days after getting here 11/4/10. I had to read the rules about 40 times to finally figure out (earlier this month) I am qualified. Unless your going to tell me I still need posts for every month. Because lately it seems to read differently to me again. I'll know for sure after I win..., I am qualified.
> 
> Greg



Here's the rule:

_*You MUST have an additional 10 posts from December 1 to December 31, 2010.*_

I was just following up on what you said on December 31st:

http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...-series-system-eq1-giveaway-7.html#post333543

I am not saying, I'm just saying.


----------



## Jason1976

Oh sub crazy is right. You only had 6 post in dec. and it doesn't have an exception for suporting members. So i guess that means there are only 17 enteries into the contest. Sorry to see it looks like your not qualified Gregr.

I was looking threw the people that are left and spartanstew only had 9 post for dec also. so i guess that means they are not qaulified also. that would drop it down to 16 enteries.


----------



## Gregr

Exception: Supporting Members may obtain their 25 posts + the additional required posts during the qualification period provided you donated prior to November 7, 2010.I know I get tripped up every time I read that page.. But the quote above is the line that puts me back in the game. I believe that line says it all. 

Right??? I do not want to assume anything. Maybe the way I see it is not the intended result. But it does say...,???

Greg


----------



## Jason1976

Gregr said:


> Exception: Supporting Members may obtain their 25 posts + the additional required posts during the qualification period provided you donated prior to November 7, 2010.
> 
> I know I get tripped up every time I read that page.. But the quote above is the line that puts me back in the game. I believe that line says it all.
> 
> Right??? I do not want to assume anything. Maybe the way I see it is not the intended result. But it does say...,???
> 
> Greg


Right but you didnt obtain 10 post in dec. that means you can get your 25 post after the contest start but you also have to make your 10 post each of the months. It doesnt says there is an exception and you dont need 10 post per month.


----------



## Sonnie

Jason is correct... if you only had 6 posts in December, you will not qualify.

The 10 posts in December is part of ..."the additional required posts during the qualification period".

The only exception that the donating member status gave you was the initial 25 posts required, the additional required posts still had to be met... as stated.


----------



## Sonnie

To clarify... here is what "the additional required posts during the qualification period" are:


You MUST have an additional 10 posts from November 10 to November 30, 2010.
You MUST have an additional 10 posts from December 1 to December 31, 2010.
You MUST have an additional 10 posts from January 1 to January 31, 2011.


----------



## Jason1976

Sonnie said:


> Jason is correct... if you only had 6 posts in December, you will not qualify.
> 
> The 10 posts in December is part of ..."the additional required posts during the qualification period".
> 
> The only exception that the donating member status gave you was the initial 25 posts required, the additional required posts still had to be met... as stated.


I thought I was. It's good to find out that I can be right. With the misses I am never allowed to me right.:joke: From what she says I am always wrong. I only found the two enteries that look not to qualifi. That just tells you I have to much time on my hands that I was looking into seeing if everyone really qaulified.


----------



## sub_crazy

I am fine with whatever Sonny says, he's the boss man.

It was just the constant back and forth that had me question your eligibility, it's not for me to say though, just thought I would shine a light.

If you win then I will make sure and offer up a hearty congrats!

Good luck to everyone.


----------



## sub_crazy

I added the last post prior to seeing the additional posts. Sorry.


----------



## Gregr

But.. But..., But??? The qualification period is not only August thru October but includes Nov.,Dec. and Jan..., didn't we all joke about "qualifying" at the start. I don't know. Like I said, "I don't want to assume that the way I see this is the intended result." I'm the new guy. If Sonnie or you all do not think I should qualify and that could be, then that is that. I would like to hear the explanation of how this all works though.

Well here I am again. Each time I get to the point of believing I do qualify I say "Na" it does not feel right. Does not feel right when I think about all of the work you do throughout the days weeks and months..., but then I say to myself, "self..., when you look around here there are not many people who are actually contributing to the bottom line $$$ like I did" I will admit it wasn't much but I felt that was what needed to be done and maybe Sonnie intends to use that as an example (Opps its a random drawing) and why it is set up in the way I see it now. But I'm the new guy..., I don't know. I hope this reads right this time...:dontknow::crying::T

Good luck all!!!:crying: I am qualified :boxer::boxer:

Greg



Greg


----------



## Gregr

> [*]Qualification period is from _*November 10, 2010 through February 10, 2011*_.
> *Qualifying members must already be registered and already have 25 posts as of October 31, 2010 to qualify.*
> *Exception*: Supporting Members may obtain their 25 posts + the additional required posts during the qualification period provided you donated prior to November 7, 2010.
> [*]You MUST have been active and have posted between August 1, 2010 and October 31, 2010.
> *Exception*: Not Required for Supporting Members who donated prior to November 7, 2010.


The defense Rests!!!

Greg


----------



## Jason1976

Gregr said:


> But.. But..., But??? The qualification period is not only August thru October but includes Nov.,Dec. and Jan..., didn't we all joke about "qualifying" at the start. I don't know. Like I said, "I don't want to assume that the way I see this is the intended result." I'm the new guy. If Sonnie or you all do not think I should qualify and that could be, then that is that. I would like to hear the explanation of how this all works though.
> 
> Well here I am again. Each time I get to the point of believing I do qualify I say "Na" it does not feel right. Does not feel right when I think about all of the work you do throughout the days weeks and months..., but then I say to myself, "self..., when you look around here there are not many people who are actually contributing to the bottom line $$$ like I did" I will admit it wasn't much but I felt that was what needed to be done and maybe Sonnie intends to use that as an example (Opps its a random drawing) and why it is set up in the way I see it now. But I'm the new guy..., I don't know. I hope this reads right this time...:dontknow::crying::T
> 
> Good luck all!!!:crying: I am qualified :boxer::boxer:
> 
> Greg
> 
> 
> 
> Greg


You must be thinking of another contest. Qualification period is from November 10, 2010 through February 10, 2011.

Qualifying members must already be registered and already have 25 posts as of October 31, 2010 to qualify.
you have the exection for the 25 post by october 31st. but i don't know were you found the "The qualification period is not only August thru October "

I could be wrong but from the way it reads. since it has the word "and". It also says you joined the forum in November, and you had to be registered by October 31st. 

If you have an issue with any of the rules talk to Sonnie. I can't say what he will do or say.


----------



## Sonnie

I clarified it above in post #106, but it was already perfectly clear to me... there are 15 qualified entries.

I will conduct the drawing tomorrow morning and post a new winning announcement thread... :T

*This thread is now closed!*


----------

